# Pics of my December kits...



## oneacrefarm (Jan 7, 2012)

I have 34 new kits that arrived in the month of December.....

Roxie's litter of four:






Mocha's litter of nine:





Big Mama's litter of seven:





Sassy's litter of eight:





Hermione's litter of six:





Aren't they too cute?


----------



## Annamarierw (Jan 7, 2012)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> I have 34 new kits that arrived in the month of December.....
> Aren't they too cute?


They are!!! 
I want one!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

Definitely!

Congratulations!

Please keep us posted.  Love to see and hear how they've grown.

K


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 7, 2012)

34! congrats! They are very cute


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats. They are adorable.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jan 13, 2012)

I love himis, pointed white, ect


----------



## Citylife (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!  I am so jealous.  LOLOL  They look great!


----------

